

Standard work hours around the world - cwan
http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2011/09/workaholics-standard-work-hours-around-the-world/

======
doktrin
What specifically is meant by 'unpaid' vs 'paid' work hours?

I find it hard to believe that Belgians, for instance, are only paid for 3.8
hours of work per day.

What am I missing?

~~~
baha_man
One of the footnotes reads 'Majority of unpaid work includes chores such as
housework and shopping'. I would have expected it to mean 'extra unpaid time
at the office'.

I can't tell, but it seems that they're basically adding up everyone's time
spent on all the activities during a year (say) and dividing them by 365. This
doesn't seem very useful, e.g. what does comparing time spent on childchare
tell you if include the childless? Hours of paid work if you include the
unemployed/part-time workers?

